# Rugby



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I hope those of you who want to watch the rugby today have it on your own t.vs and that you are not tempted to venture out and watch it elsewhere.

Be safe, stay at home today:clap2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I hope those of you who want to watch the rugby today have it on your own t.vs and that you are not tempted to venture out and watch it elsewhere.
> 
> Be safe, stay at home today:clap2:


Oi - I told you last night - you are on my side not my wifes :eyebrows:


----------



## Widget (Jan 22, 2011)

:clap2::clap2:

a good start for Scotland


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Widget said:


> :clap2::clap2:
> 
> a good start for Scotland


I don't know why we bother at rugby, we are crap at it.

A bit like england at football world cups.


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

what a performance by Ireland woohoo :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

mmmm great result for the Irish -think the English team bottled it under the pressure.....

I went to BCA Heliopolis with no probs..


----------

